# News & Current Events > U.S. Political News >  ====> ::::: The ALL Glenn Beck Thread ::::: <=====

## Starks

He's calling us terrorists!

----------


## bew2005

> He's calling us terrorists!


You're not even joking!  What an ass!

----------


## MsDoodahs

And you're surprised by this....why?

----------


## AggieforPaul

Glenn Beck is retarded.

----------


## Mortikhi

And he comes to this conclusion how?

----------


## Kap

> He's calling us terrorists!


Then it's time to start calling up the advertisers on his show and creating a little mayhem of our own.  I've asked for it before, but if these newshound nutjobs are going to run around calling us terrorists SOMEONE is going to pay.

I'm getting a list together of all of the advertisers on his show.

----------


## saahmed

Yeah, watching it just now.  He is trying to link Nov. 5 to the terrorist plot of Guy Fawkes, and discussing the use of the phrase "money bomb".  Glenn Beck is ridiculous.  He thinks the fact that we raised so much money on Nov.5 shows a growing sense of anger towards the government and possibly a subsection of people who would use violence.

----------


## me3

Another useless thread by the usual suspect....

----------


## Lord Xar

what is funny is that the question he poses on his site is EXACTLY the poll he asks... so its like - he feeds his audience with propaganda then he creates a poll based on that propaganda..

wow... what is this guys "real" last name.

----------


## michaelwise

Glen Beck is a sissy.

----------


## bew2005

> And he comes to this conclusion how?


Linking November 5th, Guy Fawkes, and our "money bomb".  He implied "money bomb" even had negative conotations...and now he has two guests on who are in line with him.....
.....they're saying Ron Paul picked Guy Fawkes.....

wow....

this is such horrible horrible disgraceful journalism.

......

----------


## Original_Intent

Because we are "terrifying" the neo-cons with "Shock and Awe" last week!

Gee, that just made me realize - "Shock and Awe" was the goal - didn't that literally make our Shock and Awe invasion a terrorist act?

----------


## Green Mountain Boy

LOL, Lew Rockwell is in bed with the Islamofascists!

----------


## Starks

WOW. One of the guests said that "Lew Rockwell is in bed with the Islamofascists..."

----------


## Ron Paul in 2008

What a moron.

----------


## grapplerkepp

He pretty much said said Ron Paul picked the Guy Fawkes theme.

----------


## Air420

Yes, he compared Ron Paul and his supporters to "Islamo Fascists", man I hate beck.

----------


## Menthol Patch

Who cares what Glenn thinks! He is an idiot! We did the RIGHT THING by utilizing the term Money Bomb! 

The fact is our campaign is growing and he is FREAKING OUT! 

We should be HAPPY! 

To be blunt, his rantings will bring us MORE support!

----------


## Ron Paul Fan

Taking the revolution too literally?  LOL!  What's that even supposed to mean?

----------


## navi

I wish he would stop claiming that he has "libertarian" leanings because I don't see that at all.

----------


## Ron Paul in 2008

> He pretty much said said Ron Paul choose the Guy Fawkes theme.


What an idiot. How can he be taken seriously? He just spouts his false opinions without looking at fact.

----------


## benhaskins

that segment had 0 substance. beck fails again.

----------


## walt

> Then it's time to start calling up the advertisers on his show and creating a little mayhem of our own.  I've asked for it before, but if these newshound nutjobs are going to run around calling us terrorists SOMEONE is going to pay.
> 
> I'm getting a list together of all of the advertisers on his show.


agree, can someone please make a list as you watch? I have to leave shortly.

----------


## Air420

He has a poll up on his website, http://www.cnn.com/CNN/Programs/glenn.beck/. 73% of the voters disagree with him so far.

----------


## Ron Paul in 2008

> I wish he would stop claiming that he has "libertarian" leanings because I don't see that at all.


I know. He is a neocon through and through. He supports many agencies that any true libertarian can not.

----------


## Midnight77

Glenn Beck is still pissed because Ron Paul passed up a chance to be on his show instead for Wolf Blitzer.  We tried to reschedule and nothing worked out.   What a baby.

----------


## Benaiah

I'm never watching his show again.

----------


## bew2005

I agree that this segment is a joke.  

However, it worries me in that those who are Ron Paul supporters are in anyway implied to be sympathetic to terrorists.  Is he saying dissent is akin to treason?

----------


## garrettwombat

i cant help but think if a revolution ever tried to happen in america...a  real revolution... 

the words "home grown terrorists,operation rex84, fema, homeland security, and the patriot act" come to mind...

they have already set up there battle against us if a revolution ever tried to take america back to being free and having liberty. 

sometimes i cant help but think... that we are already $#@!ed...

----------


## walt

P.s. No Youtube

----------


## rpfreedom08

Don’t you guys get it?  If they are allowed even this small amount of freedom to print or say things that put us in a negative light to the American people.....You know, those people we are trying to win over, then they will ultimately control their votes.  The only way we can fight this now and stomp out any artificial affiliation with terrorism is by rising up and doing something about what happened tonight.  If you guys think for an instant that they will not do this again if nothing is done about it now then you are mistaken!  Terrorist are the number one agent that is being used to fuel peoples fears right now and if Ron is presented in this light then his failure is immanent.  If we say we are united for peace, prosperity, and *LIBERTY* we must come together now for the sake of that very liberty we so strongly believe in.  Action starts now! and if not, I dare say we will have another politician next year that will further the destruction of the very liberty we must be encouraged to fight for now.  Please do what you can for Ron Paul’s victory.  Sometimes this can be done by donating, other times by staging a large rally, yet other times we are asked to do even greater things when the time calls for it.  This time is not calling on an arsenal of any other kind besides words, wisdom, and a diligence to get the job done.  Can we please stop this before it goes any further?

edit: posted in the other thread but I think this drives the point home.

----------


## LinearChaos

This Glenn Beck?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O4X8ujwnjRc

What a sweetheart.

----------


## RevolutionSD

> Let Glenn Beck talk!
> 
> I say that this is a good thing!
> 
> He is giving us plenty of publicity!


I totally agree. 
Glen beck is a goof. Why are we even taking him seriously? Chill out, RP got some publicity, and no one in their right mind agrees with beck and his foolish comments.

p.s. imagine if a liberal said  on air that George Bush's followers were terrorists! They would be fired in .2 seconds.

----------


## kylejack

> Ameritec, so you are suggesting Beck has the right to call all of Ron's supporters terrorists, just because Ron wouldn't go on his radio show?
> 
> Sounds to me like Glenn is a baby throwing a hissy fit.


Are you stating that Glenn Beck said: "_All_ of Ron Paul's supporters are terrorists"?  Because that's what you just said.  I haven't seen the piece yet, but I find that statement highly questionable.

----------


## torchbearer

Letter found posted on Digg. Very well written. If you are to contact the sponsors... this is a tactful way to do it:


TD Ameritrade,
I have enjoyed your services for over two years, and have signed up a family member with you guys, and haev recommended you to another friend who is very interested.
Unfortunately, I have discovered you are a sponsor of Glenn Beck.
Glenn Beck has mentioned that people who hate Americas houses are burning, during the California wildfires:
"I think there are alot of people who hate America, unfortunately for them, alot of them are losing their homes in forest fires today"
On his radio show, Oct 22, 2007
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LHe9wwQcYGs
"How do we know the difference between a good muslim like yourself, and a terrorist?"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PuSMeUVwO40
and the big one, Glenn Beck tells a muslim US congressman, he feels he is a terrorist.
" With that being said, you are a Democrat. You are saying, "Let's cut and run." And I have to tell you, I have been nervous about this interview with you, because what I feel like saying is, "Sir, prove to me that you are not working with our enemies."
And I know you're not. I'm not accusing you of being an enemy, but that's the way I feel, and I think a lot of Americans will feel that way."
http://mediamatters.org/items/200611150004
and he today said I, as a Ron Paul supporter, am akin to a terrorist. I cannot abide that my commission money is going into the wallet of this man, and I respectfully ask that you pull his sponsorship. If you do not, I will have to switch to a less expensive competitor that does not sponsor shows that take glee in seeing people's houses burn.

Thank you for your time,

----------


## kylejack

> This Glenn Beck?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O4X8ujwnjRc
> 
> What a sweetheart.


Hey, if you read my post you would see that video described and linked!

----------


## Akus

I think if Beck was honestly going to give RP an full hour to talk to explain point, RP's people should have taken advantage of the opportunity. Yeah, at first GB was really juvenile in portraying RP, but promising to come twice and standing up twice is just not cool, Ron Paul or not. 

I would apologize to Glenn Beck. As juvenile as he was at times, he actually wanted to give RP a time window big enough to explain why CIA needs to be done away with. Or Dept of Education or other institutions.

----------


## rpfreedom08

^^^^ not true, there are plenty of sheeple that listen to him, and if he is alowed this one "terrorist" remark then many more will ensue.  The time to act is now, if we don't we will go down this election under the pretences that Dr. Paul is a terrorist.  This will happen not because Glen Beck has said this but because we did nothing to stop it from happening again... and again.....and again....


edit: youtube may not be a good thing.

----------


## Mark Rushmore

> They both want most of the same things Ron Paul does on domestic issue.


You think Ron Paul is doing this for ratings and money?  Cause that's all I see Glenn Beck wanting.  Do you think he'd have any trouble burping out some over the top anti-conservative nonsense if he thought it would help him out?

Oh.. wait.. nevermind, he just answered that tonight.

----------


## Taco John

Screw Glenn Beck.  He is a demagogue, and he has NOT treated Dr. Paul fairly.

----------


## kylejack

> Screw Glenn Beck.  He is a demagogue, and he has NOT treated Dr. Paul fairly.


How did he mistreat Ron Paul, prior to being stiffed?

----------


## klamath

Sorry, I don't really care about Glen Beck. His whole attitude stinks. If I want that type of attitude I would go back to the real master-Rush Limbaugh.

----------


## American

The title of this thread is completely horse $#@!, there was a mix up by both parties. I love it how Ron Paul supporters bring this crap here blaming Ron Paul's staff.

Glen Beck is to news as Jerry Springer is to Family Values, someone call Judge Judy........=\

----------


## Nate K

You're right we shouldn't be getting mad at Beck.   If we are to be sending any emails to him they should be polite.  Honestly people, what is it going to prove or help us if we get pissy with him and start another war?

do you really think he's gonna say after a bunch of angry ron paul emails that he agrees with us?  

use your head people, let's stop the anger for now.

----------


## justinc.1089

I swear I don't see how anyone can say Beck was mistreated.

Beck, just like O'reilly, played it nice trying to act like he was going to give Paul legit talking time on tv. The difference is Paul showed up on O'reilly and was just insulted basically, and did not get to show up on Beck because of a mistake.

So Beck responds by going ahead and insulting him how he would have done IF Paul had been on the show, calling him crazy and things like that.

After seeing Beck calling him crazy, why would Paul go on his show and be in another situation just like his interview with O'reilly?

If you honestly don't believe that was what went on, you're deluded about Glenn Beck. He is just like O'reilly when it comes down to it, and they both hate Paul. They both acted nice to him to get him on their shows just to be able to attack him. The only difference is one got him on, and the other did not.

----------


## ronpaulfan

Beck = Oreilly

nuff said.

----------


## madcat033

Okay, I don't know WHAT is up with the forums nowadays, but we have like protest mania.  There are a thousand threads saying we should protest Glenn Beck.  There is a thread asking whether we should protest the National Right to Life press conference.  There is another thread suggesting a week long protest against all news outlets.  There are so many protest threads, this is absolute insanity.  

People, we don't need to protest everyone who doesn't like Ron Paul, or doesn't endorse him, or speaks poorly of him.  If anything, we should be HAPPY, it's a sign of legitimacy that people even bother to write hit pieces on Ron Paul!

The bottom line is, we're not going to achieve anything through these protests and even so, what good does it do us?  Some other guy said if we boycott enough of Glenn Becks' advertisers we could have him off the air within a few months.  So what?!  As ridiculous as that sounds, what would it accomplish?  Would Ron Paul be any closer to the nomination if we got Glenn Beck off the air?  No.  

The same goes with the National Right to Life people.  They can endorse whoever they want!  So what if they pick some dumbass who would be horrible for our country.  Whatever, it just speaks volumes about their organization.  Besides, we're not going to get them to change their mind with a protest.

We're top tier now.  There are gonna be LOTS of people who don't like Ron Paul.  And that's a good thing.  The more you see hit pieces on Ron Paul, just know that there are also a lot more people who SUPPORT Ron Paul.  As our campaign grows, and more people hear about us, some people will become die hard Paul supporters and some will become hit-piece writing douchebags.  Whatever.

But if we waste all of our time trying to "punish" those who speak ill of Ron Paul, and protest every time he isn't treated fairly, we're going to LOSE.  We're losing sight of what's really important... getting this man the nomination.

You really want to piss off Glenn Beck?  How about making the majority of Americans "terrorists"?

----------


## kylejack

> The title of this thread is completely horse $#@!, there was a mix up by both parties. I love it how Ron Paul supporters bring this crap here blaming Ron Paul's staff.


According to Jesse Benton, Ron Paul's communication director, they welched on a commitment because they viewed Blitzer as more prestigious.

----------


## Kap

> You think Ron Paul is doing this for ratings and money?  Cause that's all I see Glenn Beck wanting.  Do you think he'd have any trouble burping out some over the top anti-conservative nonsense if he thought it would help him out?
> 
> Oh.. wait.. nevermind, he just answered that tonight.


Not what I meant  Beck and Dobbs are both concerned about illegal immigration, and NAFTA.  RP's got some of the best answers I've heard on solving it.

----------


## Ron Paul Fan

Glenn Beck deserves no sympathy from us or Ron Paul.

----------


## OptionsTrader

///

----------


## me3

> ^^^^ not true, there are plenty of sheeple that listen to him, and if he is alowed this one "terrorist" remark then many more will ensue.  The time to act is now, if we don't we will go down this election under the pretences that Dr. Paul is a terrorist.  This will happen not because Glen Beck has said this but because we did nothing to stop it from happening again... and again.....and again....
> 
> 
> edit: youtube may not be a good thing.


Gimme a break.  They are going to start saying a lot more vicious things about Dr. Paul as they get closer to the first primary.

The issue is, are people going to keep campaigning, or will they stop to fight every media pundit with a big mouth in some insane, paranoid crusade?

I swear, if Dr. Paul doesn't win, it will be because the grassroots, for all of it's good, had a lot of folks with a passive aggressive inferiority complex, and no appreciation that this is a marathon, not a demolition derby.

Right now, someone is out there walking around trying to get signatures to put Ron Paul on a state ballot.

----------


## paulitics

> ^^^^ not true, there are plenty of sheeple that listen to him, and if he is alowed this one "terrorist" remark then many more will ensue.  The time to act is now, if we don't we will go down this election under the pretences that Dr. Paul is a terrorist.  This will happen not because Glen Beck has said this but because we did nothing to stop it from happening again... and again.....and again....
> 
> 
> edit: youtube may not be a good thing.


True.  This guy is not some schmoe on some B market radio station.   He is the      3rd most listened to program syndicated in America.  I need to see what exactly he said.

----------


## Nate K

THANK YOU!

I've been trying to say that the whole time.  It's time we need to start acting like REAL Ron Paul supporters and stop being close-minded and furious over every little thing - THAT'S WHAT THE NEOCONS DO!

Do we want to be like that? no, we're different.

----------


## evadmurd

Couldn't agree more
Time to refocus.

----------


## American

> According to Jesse Benton, Ron Paul's communication director, they welched on a commitment because they viewed Blitzer as more prestigious.


Thats being mistreated?

They had to make a choice, and if this is true they made the right one. Doesn anyone know where we can even find ratings for this program to compare the two.

----------


## Richandler

Turn of the TV.

Promote Ron Paul.

Get news from the internet.

Stop picking fights.

Stop seeking out every poll.

Enjoy life.

----------


## Akus

> He's calling us terrorists!


evidence or it didn't happen

----------


## Furis

> Glenn Beck deserves no sympathy from us or Ron Paul.


Agreed, now if he wasnt a baby about it that would be another thing.

----------


## kylejack

> Beck has said that the president needs to be able to put a gun to the islamofascists' heads and pull the trigger.
> 
> Beck has been a hate filled fear mongering demagogue since the days after 9/11.  He hates "islamofascists" like some kind of be-all end all boogeyman target of American might.  He has constantly beaten the war drums on his radio show over the past 6 years, instilling fear and hate and justifying, endlessly, this unconstitutional unethical occupation of Iraq.  He so excelled at the fear mongering, he landed a cable news gig.  Give this man no sympathy, for he will never stray from his demagoguery.   People like Beck and Hannity are more responsible for the war in Iraq than Cheney.  Men like Hannity and Beck sold the war and tarnished the concept of a free press.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nYSeHMEjRy0


I agree.  And he represents the base that we have to persuade.  He's already sold on fiscal conservatism and libertarianism (well, for the most part).  The fear of islamo-fascism is the last bastion of neo-conservatism to kill.

----------


## torchbearer

> They are going to start saying a lot more vicious things about Dr. Paul.


They didn't say Ron Paul was a terrorist, they said a whole segment of the american population is every Americans enemy, they hate america, they are the terrorist. What did Hitler's propaganda machine say about Jews? Notice the hate speech in both cases?
Even if this wasn't about me personally, it would be wrong to cause hatred towards any group of people... and that is what he is doing...

----------


## American

If you want to help online then make new unbiased blogs and get to support'n!!!!

We need favorable articles about Ron Paul and monetary policy....but unbiased.......ya know?

dont forget your google ads, looks better and skip the chipin plugin

----------


## snowgoosebob

So Mr Glen Beck......
Are you also saying that if another Republican (Mr X) gets the Nomination for President, and lets say thousands of what used to be Ron Pauls Surporters are going to vote for that Republican (Mr X) for President, will you say on your show that thousands of Terrorists surport Republican (Mr X) for President????

----------


## kylejack

> Thats being mistreated?
> 
> They had to make a choice, and if this is true they made the right one. Doesn anyone know where we can even find ratings for this program to compare the two.


The Situation Room trumps Beck's show, but as I said, that's the tip of the iceberg.  Beck's radio show is syndicated on a ton of radio stations.  He's number 3 in the country right now on radio talk shows.

Yes, canceling an hour before you're supposed to go on is flaky and inappropriate, and should have been followed up with mass apologies and re-scheduling, if it was done at all.

----------


## torchbearer

> evidence or it didn't happen


It didn't happen. You will sleep better tonight.

----------


## NewEnd

too late, already protested, and it felt great


TD Ameritrade,

I have enjoyed your services for over two years, and have signed up a family member with you guys, and haev recommended you to another friend who is very interested.

Unfortunately, I have discovered you are a sponsor of Glenn Beck.

Glenn Beck has mentioned that people who hate Americas houses are burning, during the California wildfires:

"I think there are alot of people who hate America, unfortunately for them, alot of them are losing their homes in forest fires today"
On his radio show, Oct 22, 2007
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LHe9wwQcYGs


"How do we know the difference between a good muslim like yourself, and a terrorist?"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PuSMeUVwO40


and the big one, Glenn Beck tells a muslim US congressman, he feels he is a terrorist.

" With that being said, you are a Democrat. You are saying, "Let's cut and run." And I have to tell you, I have been nervous about this interview with you, because what I feel like saying is, "Sir, prove to me that you are not working with our enemies."

And I know you're not. I'm not accusing you of being an enemy, but that's the way I feel, and I think a lot of Americans will feel that way.
"

http://mediamatters.org/items/200611150004

and he today said I, as a Ron Paul supporter, am akin to a terrorist. I cannto abide that my commission money is going into the wallet of this man, and I respectfully ask that you pull his sponsorship. If you do not, I will have to switch to a less expensive competitor that does not sponsor shows that take glee in seeing people's houses burn.

Thank you for your time,

----------


## ronpaulyourmom

seriously, couldn't agree more.

----------


## Visual

"Always remember, others may hate you. But those who hate you don't win unless you hate them. And then you destroy yourself." 
- Richard M. Nixon

----------


## Akus

> Beck has said that _his president_ needs to be able to put a gun to the islamofascists' heads and pull the trigger.
> 
> Beck has been a hate filled fear mongering demagogue since the days after 9/11.  He hates "islamofascists" like some kind of be-all end all boogeyman target of American might.  He has constantly beaten the war drums on his radio show over the past 6 years, instilling fear and hate and justifying, endlessly, this unconstitutional unethical occupation of Iraq.  He so excelled at the fear mongering, he landed a cable news gig.  Give this man no sympathy, for he will never stray from his demagoguery.   People like Beck and Hannity are more responsible for the war in Iraq than Cheney.  Men like Hannity and Beck sold the war and tarnished the concept of a free press.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nYSeHMEjRy0


Fine, that he may be, but if he invited RP and would actually let him talk, for a full hour no less, why throw this away? RP is hardly ever given any time on national TV to explain his positions. I don't think Beck is like Hannity, unless Beck has specifically made up easily visible lies about us, so I will have to disagree.

----------


## Visual

Here's a quote for you:


"Always remember, others may hate you. But those who hate you don't win unless you hate them. And then you destroy yourself." 
- Richard M. Nixon

----------


## DrNoZone

Amen to the original poster!  Stop throwing tantrums and get out and do something productive!  It's okay to note your displeasure and send an email or two, but to protest every single time the MSM farts and it doesn't smell like Ron Paul?  Ridiculous!

----------


## kylejack

> Fine, that he may be, but if he invited RP and would actually let him talk, for a full hour no less, why throw this away? RP is hardly ever given any time on national TV to explain his positions. I don't think Beck is like Hannity, unless Beck has specifically made up easily visible lies about us, so I will have to disagree.


Yep, Beck and Hannity are worlds apart, and a real opportunity for an hour of coverage has been missed, possibly.  Huckabee got the hour we could have had.

----------


## ronpaulfan

> Some other guy said if we boycott enough of Glenn Becks' advertisers we could have him off the air within a few months.  So what?!  As ridiculous as that sounds, what would it accomplish?


We would strike _terror_ in news anchors' hearts......

Oh sh**, Beck was right

----------


## NewEnd

Writing that email took so long, I ended up unable to do anything else today.... shame.

And if I actually cancel, I will save $3 a trade.... boy, I feel bad now for writing a letter to TD Ameritrade for sponsoring "a bit of a demagogue"

----------


## American

Yeah, lets not lower ourselves to there level, because they will beat us with experience. 

friggin dirt bags

----------


## me3

> But if we waste all of our time trying to "punish" those who speak ill of Ron Paul, and protest every time he isn't treated fairly, we're going to LOSE.  We're losing sight of what's really important... getting this man the nomination.


QFT

----------


## jake

hear hear

----------


## ronpaulfan

This is a productive way to channel our anger. Boycotts have been used successfully in the past by civil rights leaders. Boycotts are an effective non-violent way to combat problems.

----------


## bbachtung

What Would Nixon Do?

----------


## jake

> What Would Nixon Do?


I think Richard Nixon knows a thing or two about being hated.

----------


## Ron Paul Fan

Nixon sure was a great guy.  And smart too!

----------


## me3

> This is a productive way to channel our anger. Boycotts have been used successfully in the past by civil rights leaders. Boycotts are an effective non-violent way to combat problems.


A productive way to channel anger might be to get out and canvass for ballot access signatures, or to find more voters.

This could be the most successful boycott in the history of boycotts and I still can't see a tangible correlation to how it will help get Dr. Paul elected.

----------


## Matt

> What Would Nixon Do?


Lets bug his office!

----------


## madcat033

> This is a productive way to channel our anger. Boycotts have been used successfully in the past by civil rights leaders. Boycotts are an effective non-violent way to combat problems.



Yeah that's pretty much the problem... even if it's a successful boycott, it doesn't get Ron Paul ANY closer to the nomination.

And besides, the most effective boycott of all would be to make all these haters refer to Ron Paul as "Dr. President."

----------


## Give me liberty

Gelnn beck like sean hannity have never served our nation and yet they  say that the american people are watching them.  But the question is what people?

----------


## NewEnd

> A productive way to channel anger might be to get out and canvass for ballot access signatures, or to find more voters.
> 
> This could be the most successful boycott in the history of boycotts and I still can't see a tangible correlation to how it will help get Dr. Paul elected.


At 8:45 in the evening?

regarding your second comment, you must be short sighted, if we take down beck, the others will play a little nicer.  

This is a power struggle... and we got more.

----------


## rpfreedom08

> Gimme a break.  They are going to start saying a lot more vicious things about Dr. Paul as they get closer to the first primary.
> 
> The issue is, are people going to keep campaigning, or will they stop to fight every media pundit with a big mouth in some insane, paranoid crusade?
> 
> I swear, if Dr. Paul doesn't win, it will be because the grassroots, for all of it's good, had a lot of folks with a passive aggressive inferiority complex, and no appreciation that this is a marathon, not a demolition derby.
> 
> Right now, someone is out there walking around trying to get signatures to put Ron Paul on a state ballot.



See your problem is you are very used to the ways that normal politicians smear names.  They have been doing this for a long time and yes it will be done to Ron Paul.  The only problem is, no one has ever really called another presidential candidate or any of it's supporters a terrorist or terrorists....  Think about that for about 2 seconds and if you can't see what the problem is with this picture then don't listen to me and I guess I am wrong however if you understand that terrorism is the driving force behind the way 90% of the Americans think then what point is it to hold rallies and stage great fund raising days and sponsor wonderful things for this candidate if that candidate we support as well as we the supporters are nothing more than terrorists?

----------


## paulitics

I'm going to be mad if this video is no different than the Stein/Tucker quasi hitpiece on Ron Paul, only implying Guy Falkes was a terrorist, and the supporters kooks.  

This is a huge difference between that, and actually stating that we condone violence, and are Timothy McVeigh.

----------


## NewEnd

Hey, where are all the Beck thread haters now?

----------


## ronpaulfan

> Hey, where are all the Beck thread haters now?


This is what I do whenever I see someone try to destroy someone else's idea:

1. Check their total # of posts

2. If they've made less than 100 posts, I skim through their post history to see if they are a shill
just sayin

----------


## me3

> Hey, where are all the Beck thread haters now?


I have you on ignore, but I am still here.

----------


## Benaiah

//

----------


## justinc.1089

Beck only wanted to insult him just like O'reilly.....

Once Paul could not make it on his show to be insulted in person Beck insulted him by calling him "the mayor of crazytown" along with other things as well anyway.

Beck only pretended to like Paul to try to get him on--- JUST LIKE O'REILLY.

Beck's offers to have Paul on have been disregarded FOR A REASON. I would think you people would realize Paul is smart enough to figure out who's shows he should go on and who's he should avoid.

Beck, Hannity, and O'reilly are the top three. They all hate Paul and one reason in common is Paul wanting to leave Iraq. Beck basically wants to get on with WW3, so how could he even tolerate Paul wanting to leave Iraq???

Use some common sense here people, Paul wouldn't turn down good airtime without good reason.

----------


## crhoades

DVR set to record on my computer for the next showing of Beck in 10 minutes.  Heading off to bed.  YouTube in the morning if it's not already posted.

----------


## NewEnd

> Right now, someone is out there walking around trying to get signatures to put Ron Paul on a state ballot.





where!!?  Its 8:45 PST, its 11:50 EST!

And guess what else, you aren't one of those people, you are in the pitt here, tryign to dilute what could be a very powerful counterattack, if you could just see for a second that this is a war of information, and if we can get some of the liars and smear agents dethroned, victory could be closer.

A boycott is free market.  Its about time we tell these pundit trash shows enough is enough!

----------


## kylejack

Hey, I want someone to try and type a transcript this time, or Youtube.

----------


## Kap

This Glenn Beck thing isn't about starting protests for the heck of it, it's about principle.  

Glenn Beck's "Mayor of Crazytown" clip was annoying as hell, but nothing worth protesting over.  We have free speech and freedom of press for a reason.  I'll give 'em that, as much as I disagree with what he's saying.

However, when he started saying we were dangerous, then he crossed the line.  I think it's worth sending letters of protest over.  Do I want him fired?  No, I believe an apology or a remission would be the best thing of all.

----------


## me3

> At 8:45 in the evening?
> 
> regarding your second comment, you must be short sighted, if we take down beck, the others will play a little nicer.  
> 
> This is a power struggle... and we got more.


And if you fail to take down Beck?  You make a laughingstock of the grassroots by trying to strong arm people.

I have no room for militants in my tent.  This is a campaign about peace and freedom.  Not force, threats, ultimatums or coercion.

----------


## kylejack

> I swear I don't see how anyone can say Beck was mistreated.
> 
> Beck, just like O'reilly, played it nice trying to act like he was going to give Paul legit talking time on tv. The difference is Paul showed up on O'reilly and was just insulted basically, and did not get to show up on Beck because of a mistake.
> 
> So Beck responds by going ahead and insulting him how he would have done IF Paul had been on the show, calling him crazy and things like that.
> 
> After seeing Beck calling him crazy, why would Paul go on his show and be in another situation just like his interview with O'reilly?
> 
> If you honestly don't believe that was what went on, you're deluded about Glenn Beck. He is just like O'reilly when it comes down to it, and they both hate Paul. They both acted nice to him to get him on their shows just to be able to attack him. The only difference is one got him on, and the other did not.





> Beck only wanted to insult him just like O'reilly.....
> 
> Once Paul could not make it on his show to be insulted in person Beck insulted him by calling him "the mayor of crazytown" along with other things as well anyway.
> 
> Beck only pretended to like Paul to try to get him on--- JUST LIKE O'REILLY.
> 
> Beck's offers to have Paul on have been disregarded FOR A REASON. I would think you people would realize Paul is smart enough to figure out who's shows he should go on and who's he should avoid.
> 
> Beck, Hannity, and O'reilly are the top three. They all hate Paul and one reason in common is Paul wanting to leave Iraq. Beck basically wants to get on with WW3, so how could he even tolerate Paul wanting to leave Iraq???
> ...


We heard you the first time.  Your post has no substantiation.  Beck is far more sensible than other talk show hosts, and far more rational, despite his islamofascism kick.

----------


## snowgoosebob

So Glenn Beck calls us Terrorists! 
Don't get mad, get mad with your money on Dec 16th. If Ron Paul gets tons of money on Dec 16th you can be sure Glenn Beck will get mad again and say something else bad about us. If he does lets just all laugh at him and maybe a few laughing emails sent to him!

----------


## Roxi

for the record, glen beck insinuated that ron paul supporters could be violent. 6 years ago, that might have been looked over... now thats kind of a serious claim.

NOTE: 



> THE MILITARY COMMISSIONS ACT:
> 
> Strips the courts of jurisdiction to hear or consider habeas corpus appeals of anyone held in US custody as an "unlawful enemy combatant"
> 
> Defines an "unlawful enemy combatant" as any individual engaged in hostilities against the united states who is not a lawful enemy combatant"
> 
> The definition of "hostilities" is broad enough to include any american citizen who is acting in a way the president deems hostil to the US
> 
> Prohibits any person from invoking the Geneva conventions or their protocols as a source of rights in any action in any US court



A lot of people think glen beck is this great guy because he went from being a drug addict to where he is now, my mom says hes the only reliable news source on TV, and loves him.

I support a complete boycott of all news, i started mine a long time ago, its about time people stopped watching that crap anyway, its all BS.... HOWEVER... making a big fuss about it is most likely going to be a waste of time, so instead we should just all stop watching. 

And ANYONE who wants to contact the sponsors aren't wasting their lives a way by writing a 2 minute email, or making a 2 minute call, so people should really let people do what they want and stop directing grassroots supporters to do one thing or another... instead of making a completely new thread about something, post a reply in the OT why you dissaprove and refuse to participate, but people have every right to post threads here about what they are doing, and encourage others to do as well, people who agree will do it, people who don't agree wont do it, that simple. bitching about bitching is like people trying to out yell one another.  Sorry JMHO

----------


## aksmith

> Beck only wanted to insult him just like O'reilly.....
> 
> Once Paul could not make it on his show to be insulted in person Beck insulted him by calling him "the mayor of crazytown" along with other things as well anyway.
> 
> Beck only pretended to like Paul to try to get him on--- JUST LIKE O'REILLY.
> 
> Beck's offers to have Paul on have been disregarded FOR A REASON. I would think you people would realize Paul is smart enough to figure out who's shows he should go on and who's he should avoid.
> 
> Beck, Hannity, and O'reilly are the top three. They all hate Paul and one reason in common is Paul wanting to leave Iraq. Beck basically wants to get on with WW3, so how could he even tolerate Paul wanting to leave Iraq???
> ...


O'Reilly never was anything but a jerk. I never once saw him imply he would be fair to Dr. Paul. And who would ever believe him if he did. 

Ron should go on Beck's show and do the hour. And he should do it in the studio. These hosts have great big brass ones until the object of their wrath is sitting in the same room with them. Even O'Reilly can't steamroll someone who is sitting across from him, as big an arrogant jacka$$ as he is. 

And we, of course, know that the campaign has been worse than inept at handling media contacts. You do not blow someone off just because you get another invitation, especially one hour before the show. Wolf needs the ratings. He would give Dr. Paul another shot. And in case nobody noticed, it's on the same darn network. Just a different branch. They should not be poaching from each other. 

And one more media lesson. One hour on CNN headline news with Beck is a lot better exposure than 5 minutes on the Situation Room. Look what the Beck exposure did for Huckster. The day after his appearance was probably his best fundraising day so far.

----------


## rpfreedom08

why not get him fired, get ron paul in the spot light, have a great fund raising event and win the nomination?  Whats wrong with thinking big????

----------


## NewEnd

> I have no room for militants in my tent.  This is a campaign about peace and freedom.  Not force, threats, ultimatums or coercion.


A boycott of sponsors is none of these

----------


## justinc.1089

Well we heard you the first time too kylejack, so there? What point are you making? You keep saying "Beck was mistreated by the campaign, we should apologize and let him insult Paul personally" again and again. And thats what would happen too if Paul went on his show. If Paul apologized Beck would throw it in his face somehow, but there is no reason to apologize anyway. A mistake was made and Beck should understand. Instead he made fun of Paul, so why would Paul accept offers to go on his show after that? There is no reason to apologize. I mean apologize for what?

----------


## snowgoosebob

> why not get him fired, get ron paul in the spot light, have a great fund raising event and win the nomination?  Whats wrong with thinking big????


Yea but if we laugh at him after Dec 16th he might get real mad and say something stupid that will get him fired!

----------


## thePhilosopher

> Gelnn beck like sean hannity have never served our nation and yet they  say that the american people are watching them.  But the question is what people?


Beck and Hannity have huge audiences. I am not sure where you're going with that thought.

----------


## Energy

> But if we waste all of our time trying to "punish" those who speak ill of Ron Paul, and protest every time he isn't treated fairly, we're going to LOSE.  We're losing sight of what's really important... getting this man the nomination.
> 
> You really want to piss off Glenn Beck?  How about making the majority of Americans "terrorists"?



Thank you for bringing this up. Reminds me of this:

"I was once asked why I don't participate in anti-war demonstrations. I said 
that I will never do that, but as soon as you have a pro-peace rally, I'll be there."
*-Mother Teresa*

----------


## LFOD

Making the association between the RP campaign and terrorists is the first salvo in the War Against Ron Paul.

Beck, Hannity, O'Reilly, Limbaugh and the like make their *living* from whipping up fear, indignation, anger and hatred towards some perceived enemy.  The "War on Terror" is a far more perfect cash cow for these guys than 8 years of the Clintons.  

Ron Paul comes along and says the "War on Terror" is an unconstitutional threat to liberty.  That makes Ron Paul a threat to their livelihoods, because the "War on Terror" provides them with endless opportunities to sensationalize all the various bogeymen, foreign and domestic for the sake of RATINGS AND MONEY.

Beck's attack today was just a test, to see what sort of propaganda attack might stick.  It's nothing compared to what the machine will do once we raise $10M in one day.  

I don't have any brilliant ideas on how to respond, except that the facts, and impeccable behavior, are powerful allies.

----------


## rpfreedom08

I think he needs to be discredited.  He just told people that we are terrorists.   People (sheeple) have listened to what is on the t.v. for a long time and believe every word of it.  So when someone on the news says we are terrorists and he gets away with it, will this end up being the trend?  If this does become the trend do you think Ron Paul has a snow ball's chance in hell of winning the nomination?

----------


## weagle

Its on right now.

----------


## ronpaulfan

> We heard you the first time.  Your post has no substantiation.  Beck is far more sensible than other talk show hosts, and far more rational, despite his islamofascism kick.


I competely disagree with you.

Also, not to be a dick, but Ron Paul also disagrees with you.

Watch this video at 1:40 in: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BLpYpmwd66g

----------


## moonbat

I can't believe how much time and energy is being wasted protesting the protesters! Why not focus on promoting Ron Paul instead?

----------


## Roxi

oh look, another thread about glen beck....  

so by making all this fuss about this, im sure hes sitting at his computer somewhere on RPF smirking about his win. He probably just searches for Glen Beck then refreshes every 5 minutes...laughing maniacally rubbing his fingers through is hair... or lack thereof

----------


## Ron Paul Fan

Personally, I'm backing Ron Paul 100% in this dispute.  If he doesn't want to go on Beck's show, then so be it.  That's his decision.  Deal with it.  Beck's attack on us today was uncalled for.  Terrorists?  I think Ron Paul was right.  Once a demagogue always a demagogue.  I'm going to move on from this and forget about meaningless Glenn Beck.

----------


## snowgoosebob

> I think he needs to be discredited.  He just told people that we are terrorists.   People (sheeple) have listened to what is on the t.v. for a long time and believe every word of it.  So when someone on the news says we are terrorists and he gets away with it, will this end up being the trend?  If this does become the trend do you think Ron Paul has a snow ball's chance in hell of winning the nomination?


In truth rpfreedom08 I do agree with you 100%

----------


## kylejack

> Well we heard you the first time too kylejack, so there? What point are you making? You keep saying "Beck was mistreated by the campaign, we should apologize and let him insult Paul personally" again and again. And thats what would happen too if Paul went on his show. If Paul apologized Beck would throw it in his face somehow, but there is no reason to apologize anyway. A mistake was made and Beck should understand. Instead he made fun of Paul, so why would Paul accept offers to go on his show after that? There is no reason to apologize. I mean apologize for what?


Apologize for canceling an appearance an hour before airtime, of course!  They shafted him.

----------


## RP4ME

dont think thsi is nt being said on Beck for no reason!  This is HS getting ready to go after folsk who actually like our constitution....

----------


## MusoSpuso

> Reschedule how?  Stu called and e-mailed them and they never returned his calls.  This was completely mishandled.  We _know_ that this is true, because our own e-mails were being ignored at the time.


There's a difference between "ignored" and "flooded with thousands upon thousands of emails a day".

The campaign received much of its money AFTER the whole Glenn Beck debacle. They weren't quite flush with cash at the time and they have expanded since then.

----------


## kylejack

> I competely disagree with you.
> 
> Also, not to be a dick, but Ron Paul also disagrees with you.
> 
> Watch this video at 1:40 in: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BLpYpmwd66g


You didn't read my post and click the links, because I already linked and described that video.  In that video, Ron Paul calls Glenn Beck a demagogue, not a good idea when you're planning to go on his show and have already shafted him in the past.

----------


## MusoSpuso

> Apologize for canceling an appearance an hour before airtime, of course!  They shafted him.


I don't believe Glenn's T.V. show is live...I suppose I could be missing something...?

----------


## kylejack

> There's a difference between "ignored" and "flooded with thousands upon thousands of emails a day".
> 
> The campaign received much of its money AFTER the whole Glenn Beck debacle. They weren't quite flush with cash at the time and they have expanded since then.


False.  Read my original post.  Your claims are not in line with the timeline.  5 million for Q3 was announced in the first days of October, and that's when they were buried in e-mails.  It was being worked by one or two volunteers rather than several paid staff as it should have been.

----------


## kylejack

> I don't believe Glenn's T.V. show is live...I suppose I could be missing something...?


I don't know if it is or not.  Certainly an hour before taping.

----------


## dspectre

> Apologize for canceling an appearance an hour before airtime, of course!  They shafted him.


I didn't see all of today's episode, but I don't think what Glen Beck did in anyway justified this hit piece today.  Miscommunication happens all the time, and to say things which are untrue like "Ron Paul used Guy Fawkes", etc is completely dishonest.

----------


## terlinguatx

...

----------


## weagle

Wow.  I listen to Glenn about everyday at work.  I knew he wasn't the biggest RP fan and I kind of just tuned him out when he talked about it.  What he just did on his TV program is 100% hit piece.  I feel sick to my stomach.

BTW.  New poster to the forums after hearing what was saying I felt like I needed to say something.  I'm not listening to him again.  He just lost a 5 year listener.

----------


## OptionsTrader

> In that video, Ron Paul calls Glenn Beck a demagogue, not a good idea when you're planning to go on his show and have already shafted him in the past.


But 100% true nonetheless.  A demagogue is precisely what Beck is.

Do a little reading about Beck and read *what* he has written and said to his millions of listeners over the last 6 years before you jump to the aid of this poor mistreated "_nationally syndicated talk show host_."

----------


## justinc.1089

> Apologize for canceling an appearance an hour before airtime, of course!  They shafted him.


They had to make a choice, thats nothing to apologize for. I'm sure Beck has made mistakes too.

But its better that he decided to go on with Blitzer because he has turned out to be a LOT of help to us, where Beck is now calling us terrorists, or the same people that were somewhat close to killing my uncle who works in the secret service, who at the time worked at Building 7 of the WTC. Its very insulting to me. Blitzer on the other hand is talking about Paul in a good way much more than the media would like him too.

----------


## kylejack

> But 100% true nonetheless.  A demagogue is precisely what Beck is.
> 
> Do a little reading about Beck and read *what* he has written and said to his millions of listeners over the last 6 years before you jump to the aid of this poor mistreated "nationally syndicated talk show host."


I have been a long time Glenn Beck listener.  Can anyone provide a video or direct quote of what Glenn said today?

----------


## rpfreedom08

I do agree roxic there are way to many threads on this and it needs to be narrowed to one, maybe the mods can do something about that.  I just hope people do something about becks accusations .

----------


## crhoades

> I have been a long time Glenn Beck listener.  Can anyone provide a video or direct quote of what Glenn said today?


Working on it.  Encoding as we speak.  Will have to split it and reencode and upload so we're talking a few minutes...Hang tight.

----------


## paulitics

can someone provide a video or a quote?  please.

----------


## kylejack

> They had to make a choice, thats nothing to apologize for. I'm sure Beck has made mistakes too.


Yes, the choice to cancel a booked interview or not, and they made the wrong choice.  They followed up the bad choice by not re-booking.  The followed up the bad choice to not quickly re-book by calling Glenn Beck a demagogue.  They followed up the bad choice of calling him a demagogue by marginalizing him and his show.

Someone was offering Ron Paul an hour of media time and they gave him the finger.




> But its better that he decided to go on with Blitzer because he has turned out to be a LOT of help to us, where Beck is now calling us terrorists, or the same people that were somewhat close to killing my uncle who works in the secret service, who at the time worked at Building 7 of the WTC. Its very insulting to me. Blitzer on the other hand is talking about Paul in a good way much more than the media would like him too.


Raise two twin boys.  Whip one and reward the other.  You will see a similar effect.

----------


## Drknows

haha i think it should be the other way around the campaign was mistreated by glen beck.

 I never watch fox news so it wont be hard for me to turn off cnn when he comes on.

----------


## Goldwater Conservative

Okay, so Beck got burned because of a miscommunication or whatever. Does he have to be such a crybaby about it? It's like all these people that throw a fit when they get e-mails from Paul supporters, some of which are probably nasty, but then go on to let it affect their "reporting" or "analysis". Seriously, grow up.

----------


## terlinguatx

...

----------


## ronpaulfan

> You didn't read my post and click the links, because I already linked and described that video.  In that video, Ron Paul calls Glenn Beck a demagogue, not a good idea when you're planning to go on his show and have already shafted him in the past.


I did read the post and I've seen all those videos, I simply disagree with your interpretation of them. I believe in his heart Glenn Beck supports Ron Paul but his corporate masters have ordered him to insult Dr. Paul at every turn. That "Mayor of Crazy-Town" comment was the last straw and now Glenn Beck is dead to me. He is only a shell of a man who cares about his job more than this country.

----------


## terlinguatx

...

----------


## kylejack

> Okay, so Beck got burned because of a miscommunication or whatever. Does he have to be such a crybaby about it? It's like all these people that throw a fit when they get e-mails from Paul supporters, some of which are probably nasty, but then go on to let it affect their "reporting" or "analysis". Seriously, grow up.


1. Miscommunication
2. Didn't respond to subsequent interview requests
3. Called Beck a demagogue
4. Compared him to Bill O'Reilly
5. Marginalized his show

----------


## weagle

I feel you kylejack.  I was waiting till I actually saw GB make the statments.  It is dissapoining.  No amount of getting burned by RP justified his correlation.

----------


## kylejack

> Not really, he made it clear the the fundraiser was a grassroots effort that paul had no part to do with. He didn't say we were crazy, and he said he supported libertarians and their ideas. He then went on to speculate that there is intense diasaffection with the governemnt and wonders if there will be actual revolt similar to the revolution against britain. Hell, he even admits bush has been lying to us when mentioning why people are disaffected. And the people his guests he brings on to argue against Paul are people you don't want to associate with. A plump British guy, and Horowitz who Beck makes special attention to point out as a former Marxist neocon. I think the attention was positive, and could've been much worse. Just realize that these pundits aren't going to come out and endorse Paul (or any candiadte), but they can support his ideas like beck does when he rallies against gun controll, loss of us sovereignity, and border control. Welcome, btw. I would've agreed with you wholeheartedly a month ago before I really began to see how these guys operated.


It sounds like you guys got your story wrong again, if what terlingua says is true.  I'm getting really sick of the lies and mischaracterizations you guys offer.

----------


## ronpaulfan

> 1. Miscommunication
> 2. Didn't respond to subsequent interview requests
> 3. Called Beck a demagogue
> 4. Compared him to Bill O'Reilly
> 5. Marginalized his show


So you're asking Dr. Paul to retract what he said and apologize to Glenn Beck?

----------


## kylejack

> So you're asking Dr. Paul to retract what he said and apologize to Glenn Beck?


Answering the phone would be a good start.  Baby steps.

----------


## Lord Xar

the way I look at it.. is this..

RON PAUL IS RUNNING FOR PRESIDENT.

IF he can go on Glen Beck's show and reach MILLIONS of people and actually apologize for cancelling for a "different" talkshow.. HE SHOULD! And he should do it pronto!

You think if you had a business meeting lined up, and your partner cancelled because they had a 'better opportunity' after giving you their word? To me, Benton pulled a lame stunt. It doesn't matter "what you may think"... You would have to spend MILLIONS of dollars to equal the amount of airtime he would get on Glen Becks' show.

All you have to say is "Hey Glen, can we have time to address questions and issues you bring up so this doesn't turn into an O'Reilly scenario?"

I am not with people here who said "Phuk glen!" -- that is unprofessional and highly unwise. Why on earth would you minimize your MSM coverage when that is exactly what you need?

Benton, Don or whomever reads these boards, get Ron Paul on Glen Beck and at least admit there was a misunderstanding with his campaign manager...... 

1. A TON OF PUBLICITY
2. AN END to the CONSTANT RHETORIC

I get so pisses at sometimes the lack of judgement. How long would it take to get Ron Paul on the line for a phone interview? 

Bad management. I mean, if it goes bad -- Ron can just say "you know, you have been dishonest in your dealings with me and I am truly sorry for you. Good luck" and end the interview.

----------


## OptionsTrader

1. Miscommunication - *Happens*
2. Didn't respond to subsequent interview requests - *Ron Paul's a busy man*
3. Called Beck a demagogue - *100% true*
4. Compared him to Bill O'Reilly - *Accurate comparison*
5. Marginalized his show - *Good*

----------


## dspectre

> 1. Miscommunication
> 2. Didn't respond to subsequent interview requests
> 3. Called Beck a demagogue
> 4. Compared him to Bill O'Reilly
> 5. Marginalized his show


I'm sorry I saw the tail end of it and it was really bad.  There is very little that can justfiy what Glen did.  The only reason I didn't get as angry is because I knew what to expect.

----------


## paulitics

> Not really, he made it clear the the fundraiser was a grassroots effort that paul had no part to do with. He didn't say we were crazy, and he said he supported libertarians and their ideas. He then went on to speculate that there is intense diasaffection with the governemnt and wonders if there will be actual revolt similar to the revolution against britain. Hell, he even admits bush has been lying to us when mentioning why people are disaffected. And the people his guests he brings on to argue against Paul are people you don't want to associate with. A plump British guy, and Horowitz who Beck makes special attention to point out as a former Marxist neocon. I think the attention was positive, and could've been much worse. Just realize that these pundits aren't going to come out and endorse Paul (or any candiadte), but they can support his ideas like beck does when he rallies against gun controll, loss of us sovereignity, and border control. Welcome, btw. I would've agreed with you wholeheartedly a month ago before I really began to see how these guys operated.


I hope your right.  I mean there is a huge difference between a Stein hitpiece, and implying a group supports terrorism against the govt.

----------


## RonPaulStreetTeam

proud to be a terrorist I guess.

----------


## SWATH

I'll have it on youtube in a few minutes

----------


## terlinguatx

...

----------


## ronpaulfan

> Originally Posted by ronpaulfan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by kylejack
> ...



you're dodging the question.

----------


## Liberty Star

Who pays attention to that idiot?

His brain is still fried from all that abuses he subjected it too.

----------


## JosephTheLibertarian

is there any way to make it up?

----------


## V4Vendetta

You know something....

I don;t even read most these post's....

I get so damn pissed off at people starting threads over the stupidest crap, and then it has 8 pages of posts??? WTF?

I'm glad none of you are my friends, I would would want to smack the (STUPID) out of you

----------


## Question_Authority

> OK, if he is saying that Ron Paul supporters are terrorists, could we not each file suit for slander? I am not talking about Ron Paul filing for slander, he never called Ron Paul a terrorist. Also, a politician opens himself up to some attacks due to being in the public arena.
> 
> 
> I am not playing the victim here, someone has got to throw down the gauntlet on this, I am talking class-action with each one of us asking for $2300 in damages. The baseless attacks must stop.


Honestly? I would be up for this. I am fed up to here with this ass. And that WAS slander.

----------


## kylejack

> you're dodging the question.


Yes, Ron Paul should apologize for canceling the interview booking and arrange another time for the full hour interview.

----------


## American

> You know something....
> 
> I don;t even read most these post's....
> 
> I get so damn pissed off at people starting threads over the stupidest crap, and then it has 8 pages of posts??? WTF?
> 
> I'm glad none of you are my friends, I would would want to smack the (STUPID) out of you


Yeah, and its always the same people with these posts too. 

Let freedom ring....

----------


## Benaiah

//

----------


## kylejack

> is there any way to make it up?


I suspect Glenn would still have him on, but until the campaign staff drops this arrogant tone they're taking with him and calls to request the interview, I don't see an end-game.

----------


## courtney

Forget Glenn Beck, folks.  The campaign doesn't need him, period.  

Think about it.  Make no mistake about it, the guy is getting a kick out all of your indignant reactions, all of the stompings off in rages of anger.  He only gives a crap about Paul because you guys give him ratings, i.e., the loud-mouth thrives on controversy, period, as most if not all radio hosts must to an extent.  He's in a business that requires his listeners to be riled up day after day over something, otherwise he... well he falls off the face of the earth!  Seriously!  Just like that.

Really, you guys are making it too easy for him.   And in the meantime, his head is mushrooming even larger than the jack-o-lanterned state it's already in.

Some of you are just too easy....

----------


## RonPaulStreetTeam

really, what a waste of time.

send this link around instead.
put it on business cards and stickers.
get people to watch these videos.
we willlll get voters that way.
I sure am.

http://ronpaulstreetteam.com/video.html

----------


## RonPaulStreetTeam

really, what a waste of time.

send this link around instead.
put it on business cards and stickers.
get people to watch these videos.
we willlll get voters that way.
I sure am.

http://ronpaulstreetteam.com/video.html

----------


## Question_Authority

If it were not so late, I would start a petition online to send to the advertisers. If no one else does this, I will do it tomorrow.

----------


## courtney

> Okay, I don't know WHAT is up with the forums nowadays, but we have like protest mania.  There are a thousand threads saying we should protest Glenn Beck.  There is a thread asking whether we should protest the National Right to Life press conference.  There is another thread suggesting a week long protest against all news outlets.  There are so many protest threads, this is absolute insanity.  
> 
> People, we don't need to protest everyone who doesn't like Ron Paul, or doesn't endorse him, or speaks poorly of him.  If anything, we should be HAPPY, it's a sign of legitimacy that people even bother to write hit pieces on Ron Paul!
> 
> The bottom line is, we're not going to achieve anything through these protests and even so, what good does it do us?  Some other guy said if we boycott enough of Glenn Becks' advertisers we could have him off the air within a few months.  So what?!  As ridiculous as that sounds, what would it accomplish?  Would Ron Paul be any closer to the nomination if we got Glenn Beck off the air?  No.  
> 
> The same goes with the National Right to Life people.  They can endorse whoever they want!  So what if they pick some dumbass who would be horrible for our country.  Whatever, it just speaks volumes about their organization.  Besides, we're not going to get them to change their mind with a protest.
> 
> We're top tier now.  There are gonna be LOTS of people who don't like Ron Paul.  And that's a good thing.  The more you see hit pieces on Ron Paul, just know that there are also a lot more people who SUPPORT Ron Paul.  As our campaign grows, and more people hear about us, some people will become die hard Paul supporters and some will become hit-piece writing douchebags.  Whatever.
> ...


Great Post.  I'll even add this (below) which is what I posted on yet another one of these threads:

*Forget Glenn Beck, folks. The campaign doesn't need him, period.

Think about it. Make no mistake about it, the guy is getting a kick out all of your indignant reactions, all of the stompings off in rages of anger. He only gives a crap about Paul because you guys give him ratings, i.e., the loud-mouth thrives on controversy, period, as most if not all radio hosts must to an extent. He's in a business that requires his listeners to be riled up day after day over something, otherwise he... well he falls off the face of the earth! Seriously! Just like that.

Really, you guys are making it too easy for him. And in the meantime, his head is mushrooming even larger than the jack-o-lanterned state it's already in.

Some of you are just too easy....*

----------


## ronpaulfan

Personally, if I were in charge I would wait until my poll numbers hit 10-15% nationwide. THEN go on Glenn Beck. If he calls Ron Paul crazy, then he is calling 10-15% of the country crazy. Wait for more clout then Beck won't be able to sink his teeth.

----------


## NewEnd

> I have you on ignore, but I am still here.




I wonder what I said that was so terrible.  To think two weeks ago, you sent me a very nice PM.  My how emotions can change a person.

----------


## Jojo

> This Glenn Beck?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O4X8ujwnjRc
> 
> What a sweetheart.


Ain't he? I can't imagine why going on Glen's show is not a priority to the campaign...

----------


## Taco John

Listen, you can defend the guy who just called you a terrorist if you want, and blame Ron Paul's campaign for it.  As for me, it's just validation that Ron Paul's campaign is doing the right thing.  Glenn Beck clearly has no intention of being fair.

----------


## kylejack

> Listen, you can defend the guy who just called you a terrorist if you want, and blame Ron Paul's campaign for it.  As for me, it's just validation that Ron Paul's campaign is doing the right thing.  Glenn Beck clearly has no intention of being fair.


I'll wait for the video to see if Beck called all Ron Paul supporters terrorists.

----------


## Goldwater Conservative

> *1. Miscommunication*
> 
> Nobody's fault. And it happened when Paul's campaign was much smaller and weaker than it is now, so I'm not surprised.
> 
> *2. Didn't respond to subsequent interview requests*
> 
> I'm not going to pretend either of us knows why, but I will agree that I hope Paul's campaign starts responding to people more, since it does seem to be a common complaint and there's less of an excuse for it now.
> 
> *3. Called Beck a demagogue*
> ...


Anyway, there's no excuse for Beck taking it so damn personally.

----------


## kylejack

> Anyway, there's no excuse for Beck taking it so damn personally.


Cancelling interviews in the eleventh hour and not being pro-active in re-scheduling them is ridiculous.  They had 5 million in the bank at the time.

----------


## Benaiah

Kyle, I have watched Glenn's show every night for over a year.  Not anymore.  It was bad.

----------


## nathanmn

KyleJack, I agree with you. What can we do about it though? I think Ron Paul _should_ have gone on his show, shouldn't have canceled last minute(that was an ass move), and shouldn't have ignored calls. Is it too late for damage control though? If it isn't too late for damage control, is it even possible to convince the campaign to call Beck and apologize and ask to go on the show?

----------


## kylejack

> KyleJack, I agree with you. What can we do about it though? I think Ron Paul _should_ have gone on his show, shouldn't have canceled last minute(that was an ass move), and shouldn't have ignored calls. Is it too late for damage control though? If it isn't too late for damage control, is it even possible to convince the campaign to call Beck and apologize and ask to go on the show?


I don't know, I just wish people wouldn't take the drastic step of going after his sponsors, because its only going to further poison things, and the attacks on Ron will intensify.

----------


## sandersondavis

You guys don't get it.

Beck is playing you like a cheap ukulele.  You are CALLING ATTENTION TO HIS SHOW.  You are proving people LISTEN and RESPOND to him.  You WILL BOOST his RATINGS.  You are responding just as he planned.  

Beck was just giving an opinion.  An opinion none of us agree with, so what.  Now some of you have had your feelings hurt and your panties are in a wad because of something a B-list TV show host said to an audience of a few thousand.  You are acting like losers and cowards who cant stand a little heat.  A winner doesnt whine like you are doing.  A winner doesnt have to suppress the speech of those who disagree.  Totalitarians suppress speech.  Ron Paul supports free and open debate and I would like to think 100% of his supporters do and more importantly, understand why.

The shows, the networks, and the advertisers love hate mail.  It proves people are watching and PAYING ATTENTION.  Even advertisers love it.  They are SLOW to respond to any threats of boycotts, a lesson learned through experience.  Beck would have to be caught having sex with a dead fetus before the advertisers bow to pressure like this.

We are supposed to be internet savvy. Beck is a TROLL.  Dont feed the TROLLS.

If you persist, Beck will have the last laugh.

----------


## nathanmn

I have a feeling this all won't end well. I just wish it could have been prevented a long time ago...

----------


## NewEnd

Hello,

Your new store in East Bremerton is clean, and the employees are friendly and helpful. 
However, I have just learned you are a sponsor of Glen Beck.  I am sorry, I will not be able to purchase items at your store any longer, and will have to tell every one I know in this very liberal area that you are the enabler of someone who takes glee in mentioning liberals or more accurately "people who hate America's" houses are burning, has told a sitting us congressman he feels he needs to assure the Amerian people he is not a traitor, simply because he is a muslim, and calling Ron Paul supporters terrorists.

I am not a terrorist, but I do know how to boycott, and demonize a company.  I hope to hear soon that you have decided to pull your sponsorship from this demagogue's show. 

thank you for your time,

----------


## Goldwater Conservative

> Cancelling interviews in the eleventh hour and not being pro-active in re-scheduling them is ridiculous.  They had 5 million in the bank at the time.


Wait, didn't this happen before Paul had any major fundraising successes?

Anyway, I still agree that the Paul campaign fouled up... but I also still think Beck fouled up even more if in fact he let it get to him, which seems probable considering something has to be responsible for his attitude and behavior now.

----------


## NewEnd

> If you persist, Beck will have the last laugh.


not if he loses sponsors, he wont.

I am not writing him, Im writing his sponsors.

There will be no publicity, unless a sponsor releases a press release.

If they do, it will not be us who is laughed at.  There will be a cavalcade of people calling for Glenn Becks head.  In fact the worst move a company can make is to announce there has been backlash, but they are still goign to sponsor him.  No company has ever doen that.  If they announce backlash, they also announce they are cancelling their sponsorship.

----------


## adpierce

Youtube???

----------


## Syren123

> Letter found posted on Digg. Very well written. If you are to contact the sponsors... this is a tactful way to do it:
> 
> 
> TD Ameritrade,
> I have enjoyed your services for over two years, and have signed up a family member with you guys, and haev recommended you to another friend who is very interested.
> Unfortunately, I have discovered you are a sponsor of Glenn Beck.
> Glenn Beck has mentioned that people who hate Americas houses are burning, during the California wildfires:
> "I think there are alot of people who hate America, unfortunately for them, alot of them are losing their homes in forest fires today"
> On his radio show, Oct 22, 2007
> ...


Damn.  I have an acct with TD Ameritrade.  E-Trade is going down the tubes...so now where do I go?

----------


## SWATH

It's coming, any minute now.  I had to work around the 100mb limit.

----------


## adpierce

youtube???

----------


## coffeewithchess

I was thinking this today as well,  I'm glad you posted this analysis nicely.  Ron Paul's campaign is run by amateurs.  It's evident in almost everything they do.  They changed the location of the Philly rally because of "price" when the campaign has millions of dollars now, then barely a week before the event they change the location back to the original.  Jesse Benton needs to be fired if he can't pick up the phone and call Glenn Beck's people to get Ron Paul on for an entire hour!  FOR FREE!!!!  Why would you not go on a show for an entire hour FOR FREE, instead, you back out of the program that originally invited you to go on another program for less than 5 minutes, this makes no sense.
Many people, myself included, have been thinking there are people in the campaign office that need to go, Jesse Benton, here's looking at you!

----------


## westmich4paul

I truly do not understand why Ron would want to go on ANY of these shows. He knows their motivations, he knows their stance especially with the conflict(I will not justify iraq by calling it a war because we never declared war), and he knows that all he will be doing is walking into a slugfest that is one sided and controlled by the host( ex:O Reilly). If he is supposedly trying to tap into the war-mongering part of the neo-con crowd for their vote or approval of his legitimacy of his campaign this will not help him  nor will it hurt him. After the last year of being dragged through the mud by all the mainstream media, Dr. Paul has proven he doesn't need them nor their approval for him. I for one cannot understand why anybody who supports this campaign would even watch these guys anyway because they have not done one thing positive for this campaign and now that they are seeing that he really is a force to be reckoned with now they all want him to come on why? Because this is the stage where they try to fight him to discourage the  campaign. I mean they tried to mock him that didn't work, they tried to ignore him that didn't work. IMO Ron owes them nothing! notta, zilch period. Other than now after the big money drop it is now a big ratings boost to have him on their shows it serves him not one bit of good. I'd rather see him on Leno where at least he isn't going to be attacked and disrespected. So what Beck called me a terrorist big flippen deal, I think he is one too. This campaign has allready proven we do not need them and they will not stop this revolution. Beck, Hannity, O'Reilly, we aint buying into your wolf in sheep clothing tactics and we are way far better off by not doing so.

----------


## kylejack

> I for one cannot understand why anybody who supports this campaign would even watch these guys anyway because they have not done one thing positive for this campaign


Not true, Glenn often promotes the things Ron Paul stands for.

----------


## NewEnd

> youtube???


on california wildfire victims:

"I think there are alot of people who hate America, unfortunately for them, alot of them are losing their homes in forest fires today"
On his radio show, Oct 22, 2007
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LHe9wwQcYGs


"How do we know the difference between a good muslim like yourself, and a terrorist?"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PuSMeUVwO40


and the big one, Glenn Beck tells a muslim US congressman, he feels he is a terrorist.

" With that being said, you are a Democrat. You are saying, "Let's cut and run." And I have to tell you, I have been nervous about this interview with you, because what I feel like saying is, "Sir, prove to me that you are not working with our enemies."

And I know you're not. I'm not accusing you of being an enemy, but that's the way I feel, and I think a lot of Americans will feel that way.
"

http://mediamatters.org/items/200611150004

this should be enough

contact his sponsors, dont even mention ron paul... no need to, the guy is a schmuck.

everybody has a walgreens near by.  Many people use American express.

----------


## kylejack

Yoooooutuuuuuube.

----------


## westmich4paul

> Not true, Glenn often promotes the things Ron Paul stands for.


 He promotes  some of the things that Ron promotes because they are both true Republican stances not because he supports Ron and his campaign for presidency. Ron is the most conservative Republican on the GOP ticket, how could they not support some of his views. But mark my words they are no supporters of Dr. NO.

----------


## adpierce

> Yoooooutuuuuuube.


We're dying here...

----------


## crhoades

YouTube is ready.

Enjoy.  And for the record - I don't think Lew Rockwell's website is a hotbed of islamofacist love...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eg8M2JBIoqo

Please keep the comments on the video clean...Pretty please?

----------


## coffeewithchess

> I truly do not understand why Ron would want to go on ANY of these shows.


Even if he doesn't want to, he should!  MOST AMERICANS pick their politicians from the MEDIA!  WHY do you think Hillary and Giuliani are polling like they are...NAME RECOGNITION!  If Ron Paul were to go on Glenn Beck and the interview wasn't good and Ron Paul answered a question badly...GREAT...even more free press when the media talks about the "bad answer".   Just go on the shows!  It makes no sense canceling at the last minute and not rescheduling, to me, it sounds like whoever canceled is SCARED TO FESS UP and APOLOGIZE!  I bet Ron Paul doesn't even know the whole story, that would be my guess.  I bet he is fed what he knows from his campaign and that is not good!

----------


## crhoades

YouTube here: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...874#post402874

----------


## crhoades

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...874#post402874

YouTube here

----------


## kylejack

> YouTube here: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...874#post402874


Thanks, watching.

----------


## ronpaulfan

> Ron Paul's campaign is run by amateurs.  It's evident in almost everything they do.  They changed the location of the Philly rally because of "price" when the campaign has millions of dollars now, then barely a week before the event they change the location back to the original.  Jesse Benton needs to be fired if he can't pick up the phone and call Glenn Beck's people to get Ron Paul on for an entire hour!  FOR FREE!!!!  Why would you not go on a show for an entire hour FOR FREE, instead, you back out of the program that originally invited you to go on another program for less than 5 minutes, this makes no sense.
> Many people, myself included, have been thinking there are people in the campaign office that need to go, Jesse Benton, here's looking at you!


Very good points.

Come to think of it, corporations have an a$$load of $$$$.....How much would it take for someone to give up support for Ron Paul in exchange for money? I'm not making accusations, just raising a point. If GM wants to give me $20,000 to not support Ron Paul, I think I'd have to go buy me a new car 

just sayin

----------


## kylejack

"The vast majority of Paul's supporters take this little metaphor the way its intended as a rallying cry to create a dramatic political shift."

----------


## SWATH

Damn you beat me by 30sec. seriously, mine JUST got done processing.
http://youtube.com/watch?v=3Rc4OJWH1nE

----------


## adpierce

> YouTube is ready.
> 
> Enjoy.  And for the record - I don't think Lew Rockwell's website is a hotbed of islamofacist love...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eg8M2JBIoqo
> 
> Please keep the comments on the video clean...Pretty please?


Thank you

----------


## Swmorgan77

> He called Ron Paul "The Mayor of Crazy-Town"
> 
> IMO, Glenn Beck can go F*** himself


I agree.  

Glenn Beck is trying to use the Ron Paul revolution to boost his ratings.  Lets not oblige him, people. 

He was running teasers about it on his radio show.

----------


## BLS

I'm sorry..

I do NOT agree with those of you who think this is a terrible hit piece.
If anything.......

It's GREAT publicity.

----------


## kylejack

What a shocker, you guys over-reacted again.  You were saying things like he said "All Ron Paul supporters are terrorists", which is a complete fabrication.

The only comment that offended me was made by that clown who said that Lew Rockwell's site is in bed with the Islamo-fascists, not Glenn.

----------


## crhoades

> What a shocker, you guys over-reacted again.  You were saying things like he said "All Ron Paul supporters are terrorists", which is a complete fabrication.
> 
> The only comment that offended me was made by that clown who said that Lew Rockwell's site is in bed with the Islamo-fascists, not Glenn.


Yeah, Horowitz was the one that had all of his facts messed up.  Silly Marxist.

----------


## kylejack

> Yeah, Horowitz was the one that had all of his facts messed up.  Silly Marxist.


He used to be a Marxist, but he's still a douchebag.

----------


## adpierce

Just got done watching it. Humm, subversive way to equate Ron Paul and his supporters to terrorism. It wasn't an outright hey you're terrorists, but maybe some of them are. Don't get me wrong... Nov 5th was probably more about the movie V for Vendetta than it was ever about Guy Fawkes. Even though that movie had a character who idolized Fawkes. We are not Timothy McVey. McVey's tactics were stupid. You'll never endear anybody to your cause by killing innocent people. Ron Paul wants to protect innocent people from dying in a needless war. Ron Paul is the anti-terrorist. If they don't understand this yet... they're about as smart as a bunch of lobotomized monkeys. We don't threaten violent revolution we threaten political change, and if they're so scared that we'll be successful to lower themselves to this level then maybe our threat is actually credible. This attack is quite possibly the most serious evidence that Ron Paul is a major contender... a first-tier candidate and a candidate who will bring real change to the system.

----------


## ConstitutionGal

Here's what I posted on YouTube:

Glen Beck is a HACK!  He knows darned well that the Ron Paul campaign didn't choose Guy Fawkes day - one of his supporters did!! At NO point has anyone associated with the official campaign or even the vast grass-roots network advocated any overthrow of gov. or any sort of violence - that's why we reverse the LOVE portion of the word rEVOLution.  We're about peace, not war - especially interventionist wars.

Thanks for the video but I simply couldn't stand to watch the second portion - my blood pressure just shot through the roof just watching the first segment.

----------


## westmich4paul

Ok I finally got to see it. I'll agree with Glenn on this one Guy Faux was a terrorist. So now that we have that established and Glen got to drag Ron's supporters through the mud by linking it lets look at other "terrorists", George Washington, Thomas Jefferson, Sam Adams, Benjamin Franklin, John Hancock, Patrick Henry, ect. I mean really pretty much comparable to modern day Timothy Mc Viegh's. Do you really have that kind of tunnel vision to not see how this guy is to debunk this campaign? Again I wouldn't give these guy's the time of day we do not need them they are poison.

----------


## NewEnd

His last question says it all, combined with the rest of the segment, he is tryign to protray us as violent, and to be feared:

"The Ron Paul revolution is meant as a catchy slogan, but I fear some of his fringe supporters are taking the word revolution too literally"
Do you agree, or disagree?

----------


## Richandler

*




 Originally Posted by sandersondavis


You guys don't get it.

Beck is playing you like a cheap ukulele.  You are CALLING ATTENTION TO HIS SHOW.  You are proving people LISTEN and RESPOND to him.  You WILL BOOST his RATINGS.  You are responding just as he planned.  

Beck was just giving an opinion.  An opinion none of us agree with, so what.  Now some of you have had your feelings hurt and your panties are in a wad because of something a B-list TV show host said to an audience of a few thousand.  You are acting like losers and cowards who can’t stand a little heat.  A winner doesn’t whine like you are doing.  A winner doesn’t have to suppress the speech of those who disagree.  Totalitarians suppress speech.  Ron Paul supports free and open debate and I would like to think 100% of his supporters do and more importantly, understand why.

The shows, the networks, and the advertisers love hate mail.  It proves people are watching and PAYING ATTENTION.  Even advertisers love it.  They are SLOW to respond to any threats of boycotts, a lesson learned through experience.  Beck would have to be caught having sex with a dead fetus before the advertisers bow to pressure like this.

We are supposed to be internet savvy. Beck is a TROLL.  Don’t feed the TROLLS.

If you persist, Beck will have the last laugh.


*

*Exactly. If people really want a Revolution they need to stop watching the MSM  spin machine.*

----------


## kylejack

> Here's what I posted on YouTube:
> 
> Glen Beck is a HACK!  He knows darned well that the Ron Paul campaign didn't choose Guy Fawkes day - one of his supporters did!!


"His supporters raised the cash on November the 5th to commemorate Guy Fawkes."

Therefore your complaint is not valid.  He never said the campaign ran this.





> At NO point has anyone associated with the official campaign or even the vast grass-roots network advocated any overthrow of gov. or any sort of violence


That's not actually true.  Here on these forums people have discussed violent overthrow of the government if Ron Paul's campaign doesn't succeed.

----------


## crhoades

My deed for the night is done.  Can't wait to trod through all of the posts and comments in the morning!

----------


## kylejack

> His last question says it all, combined with the rest of the segment, he is tryign to protray us as violent, and to be feared:
> 
> "The Ron Paul revolution is meant as a catchy slogan, but I fear some of his fringe supporters are taking the word revolution too literally"
> Do you agree, or disagree?


I agree, I have met some fringe supporters who advocate the violent overthrow of government if Ron Paul's campaign does not succeed.  Please note, they are FRINGE and Glenn Beck called them so.

----------


## paulitics

Its ambiguous.  He plays both sides.  I think he's saying that Ron Paul is gaining traction because of the seeds of revolution may have already been planted due to discontent.  The comparisons to Guy Falkes went over pretty bad, (terrorism) but in all fairness we did use it as a gimmick for the fundraiser, so it is our metaphor that we chose.   He used innuendo, much like Stein, or even Scarborough and others, but wasn't directly stating it.

Glenn Beck could be much more credible if he would say, these are the problems :loss of habeus corpus, gvt spying, executive orders, pre emptive wars.   If he would state the true reasons the patriot movement was started, a monolithic gvt out of control, he would seem less like a shill for the govt.  He says he's a libertarian, but leaves alot to be desired.

----------


## ConstitutionGal

> "His supporters raised the cash on November the 5th to commemorate Guy Fawkes."
> 
> Therefore your complaint is not valid.  He never said the campaign ran this.
> 
> That's not actually true.  Here on these forums people have discussed violent overthrow of the government if Ron Paul's campaign doesn't succeed.


I just watched the vid again - and Beck definitely said 'he' organized, meaning Ron Paul.

IF someone advocated violence, then I must have missed it.  Maybe I should have said that 'an overwhelming majority of the grassroots".

There.  Happy now?

----------


## Jobarra

Um... where did he call us terrorists?  I think a few have gone overboard on this.  If what he said means we are terrorists, then he just also called the American Revolutionaries and Founding Fathers terrorists.  I admit he could have phrased much of this in a better way and it is in a way an attack on Ron Paul supporters by spreading misinformation(David's comments about Ron Paul's involvement, the complete meaning of the day, and Lew Rockwell's site, which I doubt he's ever been to for long)

Heck, I don't know, maybe he IS saying the American Revolutionaries and Founding Fathers are terrorists.  I just didn't take that away from this 'segment'.

----------


## NewEnd

> I agree, I have met some fringe supporters who advocate the violent overthrow of government if Ron Paul's campaign does not succeed.  Please note, they are FRINGE and Glenn Beck called them so.


The phrase was ambiguous, but the stories insinuation was not.  He was trying to portray us as violent terrorists, there can be no doubt about that.

Of course, you started the thread talkign about how poor poor glenn got shafted.

Glenn said america haters houses were burning.  He is disgusting.  He does not have good intentions.

----------


## kylejack

> I just watched the vid again - and Beck definitely said 'he' organized, meaning Ron Paul.


I watched it again and he definitely didn't.  Quote it verbatim.




> IF someone advocated violence, then I must have missed it.  Maybe I should have said that 'an overwhelming majority of the grassroots".


Yes, you and Beck agree that it is only the "fringe supporters", the vast minority, that have done this.

----------


## NewEnd

> I watched it again and he definitely didn't.  Quote it verbatim.
> 
> 
> Yes, you and Beck agree that it is only the "fringe supporters", the vast minority, that have done this.



accordign to beck, we are all fringe suporters, and ron paul, the mayor of crazytown

----------


## kylejack

> The phrase was ambiguous, but the stories insinuation was not.  He was trying to portray us as violent terrorists, there can be no doubt about that.
> 
> Of course, you started the thread talkign about how poor poor glenn got shafted.
> 
> Glenn said america haters houses were burning.  He is disgusting.  He does not have good intentions.


I'm not talking about the house thing.  On this issue, he did not say anything that I consider untrue, though that former Marxist clown did when he said the stuff about Lew.

----------


## kylejack

> accordign to beck, we are all fringe suporters


Citation needed.  A candidate has supporters, and a small portion of fringe supporters with radical beliefs.  We can't all be Ron Paul's fringe supporters, hahaha

----------


## dspectre

> "His supporters raised the cash on November the 5th to commemorate Guy Fawkes."
> 
> Therefore your complaint is not valid.  He never said the campaign ran this.
> 
> 
> 
> That's not actually true.  Here on these forums people have discussed violent overthrow of the government if Ron Paul's campaign doesn't succeed.




He states at the beginning of his program that we need to be worried about threats that are not only foreign but also domestic.  He says almost everything to suggest that people in the campaign are terrorists.

Personally, I think it is worse to make a big deal about it, one should just let it go.

However, to say that this is not a hit piece and a distortion of the facts is just beyond me.

----------


## kylejack

> He states at the beginning of his program that we need to be worried about threats that are not only foreign but also domestic.


Yes....?  He doesn't say that all Ron Paul supporters are that threat.




> He says almost everything to suggest that people in the campaign are terrorists.


You mean he says things that don't mean that or add up to that.




> However, to say that this is not a hit piece and a distortion of the facts is just beyond me.


Which fact was distorted?  He said there are some fringe supporters in Ron Paul's campaign that he is worried could resort to violence.  I have the same concern, because they've stated that exact thing to me.

The over-arching theme of the piece, however, was not a hit job on Paul and his supporters, but rather his opinion that the government is screwing up so much that its agitating people to get like this, but that we need to remain vigilant against domestic threats that might harm us.

No facts were distorted by Glenn, IMHO.

----------


## Goldwater Conservative

> I agree, I have met some fringe supporters who advocate the violent overthrow of government if Ron Paul's campaign does not succeed.  Please note, they are FRINGE and Glenn Beck called them so.


And I'm sure we've all seen supporters of one of the neo-con candidates advocating abolishing privacy rights, eliminating due process of law, and bombing all countries that oppose our foreign policy. Everyone has their loons... and in the case of Rudy and Hillary, some loons are even running.

----------


## rfbz

When Glenn Beck first got his show on CNN headline news, I thought he seemed like a pretty reasonable guy. Then I saw this  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l3QaVGEo2BM

I lost all respect for him  for having that sleaze ball on and talk to him as if he had real abilities and wasn't a con artist. People like that need to be exposed, not promoted.

----------


## conner_condor

> He states at the beginning of his program that we need to be worried about threats that are not only foreign but also domestic.  He says almost everything to suggest that people in the campaign are terrorists.
> 
> Personally, I think it is worse to make a big deal about it, one should just let it go.
> 
> However, to say that this is not a hit piece and a distortion of the facts is just beyond me.



HE JUST LOST ALOT OF BOOK SALES. I THINK HE SHOULD BE REMINDED ABOUT THAT. MAKE A THREAD ABOUT EACH ANCHOR. I AM SURE THEY DO VISIT THIS FORUM. LET HIM SEE HE HURT HIS BOOK SALES. THAT SHOULD MAKE HIM WHINE A BIT MORE ABOUT RON PAUL SUPPORTERS. JUST THINK,HE COULD OF MADE $$$$ FROM THE RON PAUL FAN CLUB. TO BAD BECK,YOUR LOSS YOU PUTZ. MAYBE PUT, DO NOT BUY BECKS BOOK AS A SIG ON OUR NAMES.

----------


## austin356

I will not participate in some boycott for that "smear"


The only real true smear was by David Horowitz against Lew Rockwell.

----------


## dspectre

> Yes....?  He doesn't say that all Ron Paul supporters are that threat.
> 
> 
> You mean he says things that don't mean that or add up to that.
> 
> 
> Which fact was distorted?  He said there are some fringe supporters in Ron Paul's campaign that he is worried could resort to violence.  I have the same concern, because they've stated that exact thing to me.
> 
> The over-arching theme of the piece, however, was not a hit job on Paul and his supporters, but rather his opinion that the government is screwing up so much that its agitating people to get like this, but that we need to remain vigilant against domestic threats that might harm us.
> ...


Ok as far as the violence thing, it's pretty normal that people spout garbage on the internet.  99% of the time it amounts to nothing, but it's true you can never tell for sure.

He starts out with this emotional plea, "Soldiers are sworn to defend the country against threats foreign and domestic."  And now we have to worry about these domestic threats according to Beck.  And then he talks about RP supporters and terrorists at the same time.  Does he say anything directly?  No, but it's very suggestive and as far as propaganda goes that can be more effective then explicitly stating it.

If you cannot see that for what it is, I just don't know what to tell you.

----------


## LFOD

The entire thrust of his segment was to "worry" about whether there is a potential domestic terror threat, and Ron Paul's supporters choosing Nov. 5 is something which suggests the potential for violence.

"I fear some of his fringe supporters are taking the word 'revolution' too literally"

And he "fears" this because.... why?  Because of a fundraiser date.

----------


## adpierce

> The entire thrust of his segment was to "worry" about whether there is a potential domestic terror threat, and Ron Paul's supporters choosing Nov. 5 is something which suggests the potential for violence.
> 
> "I fear some of his fringe supporters are taking the word 'revolution' too literally"
> 
> And he "fears" this because.... why?  Because of a fundraiser date.


Precisely, the real threat that the supporters of Ron Paul pose is not to the physical well-being to any innocent person in this country or even to some of the sleaze in Washington, but to the vitality of the neo-con establishment. People are starting to get politically conscious that the neo-cons aren't actually conservative at all. This is starting to freak them out, instead of outright fighting us he subversively marginalizes us by insinuating we're terrorists. This is nothing but a tactical maneuver on his part, and if I was in his exact same mindset (if I was a neo-con that is) I would do the exact same thing. An outright decry of Ron Paul would have blowback as he's never experienced before, but this... this could work in his favor. Unless we call this out like the underhanded maneuver it really is. 

First they ignore you, then they laugh at you, then they fight you, then you win. - Mahatma Gandhi

They're no longer laughing anymore. They had their fill of that... now it's time for the fight. Brace yourselves like men (or if you're a woman like a woman) it's about to get really real. We've gotta be vigilant and not back down a single iota. Ron Paul can win this fight, we've just gotta bear the media onslaught with pride and knowledge that we're actually posing a threat to the establishment. We can win this, and they know it and they're afraid.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Horowitz is a PoS neo-con who used his legal skills to defend Black Panthers during the 60s uprisings.

Who's the "terrorist" you jerk?

$#@! 'em, all of 'em, Sean Insanity, Horribilowitz, Luntz, every last one of 'em.

----------


## xcalybur

I will say that if you want to hurt Glenn Beck where it really counts, go to HERE  and  show his advertisers that we will not support a company that supporters someone calling us Terrorists.

The website above makes it really easy to just click a link and send a note to the companies.

----------


## jim70769

Called AARP,told them I have recieved the paperwork to join and will not do as long as they sponsor Glenn Beck. Also told them I would tell as many people as possible.Took about three minutes.

----------


## werdd

in the process im mailing all of his sponsors


I am boycotting Glenn Beck for his slander against Ron Paul likening his supporters to terrorist's. You should be ashamed that you are sponsoring him. I am boycotting all of his sponsors as a result of this, and this includes you.

----------


## kylejack

> in the process im mailing all of his sponsors
> 
> 
> I am boycotting Glenn Beck for his slander against Ron Paul likening his supporters to terrorist's. You should be ashamed that you are sponsoring him. I am boycotting all of his sponsors as a result of this, and this includes you.


He said some of Ron Paul's fringe supporters advocate violence.  And they do.

----------


## fiddler1

Meh,  Nothing to see here.  Please move along.
  Just wait.  This is nothing..  They arent in full attack mode yet..  This is not a battle worth fighting at this point IMHO..  Ignore ignore..

----------


## LFOD

> He said some of Ron Paul's fringe supporters advocate violence.  And they do.


Yeah he was just doing "fair and balanced" reporting.  He wasn't engaging in fear-mongering propaganda for ratings, or anything.  He just wanted to point out that maybe Americans should start worrying about whether Ron Paul followers might be domestic terrorists, that's all.

----------


## Snowfire

Am listening to the GB show on the radio -- and he just retracted his statement that Ron Paul was behind the Nov. 5th date.  

Interesting.....

----------


## Midnight77

Glenn has another Poll up and of course Ron Paul's name isn't on it.  If you have a second, go there and vote for Tom Tancredo, like last time, as a protest.

Thus far, Mitt Romney is winning by a small margin.


glennbeck.com/home/index.shtml

----------


## werdd

voted tancredo

----------


## LockNLoadRonPaul2008

Beck is a Neo-Con whack job.

However, we must not let this discourage us. As RP gains more support and popularity there's going to be more friction and attacks.

We need thick skin.


What I suggest is this, since I am not very web savy with designing web pages, someone should establish www.BoycottGlennBeck.com 

We should get as many people as we can to sign it and then send it to all of GB sponsors.

Let them know that we mean business and that the people will not stand for such irresponsible media reporting.

----------


## PaulineDisciple

Yeah, just like Britain considered their American kin terrorist just before the war for Independence.

If opposition to tyranny is considered terrorism, then I will gladly wear that badge.

----------


## purplechoe



----------


## purplechoe

YouTube - Glenn Beck implies Ron Paul supporters are terrorists

----------


## Lafayette

Today at CPAC  Beck talked the talk, but as we all know he does not walk the walk.

----------


## purplechoe

> Today at CPAC  Beck talked the talk, but as we all know he does not walk the walk.


reminds me of Bush before the 2000 election...

----------


## Staupostek

> Today at CPAC  Beck talked the talk, but as we all know he does not walk the walk.


So what do you call someone who advocates a set of principles, but then does what he can to make sure that nobody who shares those principles is elected?
Besides a "Glenn Beck" that is.

----------


## purplechoe

> YouTube - Glenn Beck implies Ron Paul supporters are terrorists


"My parents were communists and were part of a vast conspiracy that was orchestrated from Moscow..." David Horowitz, SPLC

this is the guy that Beck brings out to call Ron Paul supporters terrorists who later influences the MIAC Report, now calls Debra Medina and her supporters 9/11 truthers and wants to French-kiss Perry...

how many times do we have to be kicked in the groin to learn our lesson?

----------


## Mach

"Keep your friends close, but your enemies closer."
-Glenn Beck*













.

*Beck did not actually say that....

----------


## purplechoe

bump for the morning crew...

----------


## Baptist

> So what do you call someone who advocates a set of principles, but then does what he can to make sure that nobody who shares those principles is elected?
> Besides a "Glenn Beck" that is.


Hmmmm how about a rodeo clown?  Or a recovering alcoholic?

----------


## constituent

> Hmmmm how about a rodeo clown?  Or a recovering alcoholic?


i was thinking "bop bag."

----------

